# Donde bobinar motores



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2012)

hola gente, iba a hacer la pregunta para mi pero ya que estamso la hago mas generica, asi cualquiera puede preguntar en este tema o si se puede hacer una lista.

m einteresa saber si conocen , que sea recomendable algun taller donde bobinen motores asi de electrodomesticos, tipo extractor.

yo estoy en Argentina , capital federal , zona caballito o almagro .

un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2012)

Te puedo decir, pero en Ramos Mejía, que te queda un tanto lejos: 

http://avesa-sa.com.ar/

Nunca les dí nada para re-bobinar, pero vi trabajo de ellos y me gustaron.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 29, 2012)

me ilusionaste, pero por eso puse la zona..........hace muchisimo habia ido a uno ..pero me olvide donde era......ademas, con los años cambian , se mudan , se funden .


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> me ilusionaste, pero por eso puse la zona..........



Me acordé de uno que te queda mas cerca (Congreso) Pte. Luis Saenz Peña 241


----------



## fredd2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Voy siempre y no recuerdo la direccion exacta, Av. La Plata y casi Cobo, viniendo del lado de Rivadavia 1 cuadra antes de la misma mano, laburan muy bien y precios relativamente buenos.
Mi viejo tiene otro que hace cosas mas chicas pero no recuerdo si es por Saavedra o ahi no mas.
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Mar 30, 2012)

gracias, por responder, le podes preguntar a tu papa si tiene los telefonos de las 2  ??


----------



## fredd2 (Abr 10, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> gracias, por responder, le podes preguntar a tu papa si tiene los telefonos de las 2  ??


Te averiguo, anduve medio complicado con el laburo, mañana mismo te averiguo.
Saludos


----------

